
The Weak Men of the Online West - pseudolus
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/the-weak-and-cowardly-men-of-the-online-west-christchurch-new-zealand/
======
ocdtrekkie
I think right in the first paragraph, the author defined the article when it
referred to the shooter's life as a "childless, failed existence". Which is to
say, I think it's more focused on slinging belittling remarks at the
individual shooter than looking into why we have this horrific trend of
behavior.

I also found it unfortunate he defined "living on the Internet" as a
"dangerous phenomenon". The vast majority of my acquaintances are met online,
and I spend a significant portion of my life online. But that doesn't mean
I've come to blame the world's ills on another race or religion, and I have no
desire for anyone to die.

The Internet isn't really this thing that's apart from the real world, it's a
communications medium in the real world, and there are plenty of people who
have healthy interactions with other people over it. An extreme minority of
individuals with extreme mental disorder does not justify discrediting all
people who spend a lot of time on the Internet.

~~~
Qw3r7
I really could not have said it better myself.

I find these "loser" websites incredible as they are in sense sanctuaries for
those who have been casted as lepers. I know these sites have helped me before
and many others. It just comes down to the 1% rule that can so outlandish that
it tarnishes things for others.

------
nyolfen
the note he made about the kiwi farms admin is partially incorrect. the nz
authorities were demanding ip logs for users of the site discussing the event
and sharing media, not the shooter himself. kiwi farms may be a despicable
stain but it isn’t a nz site and he was right to refuse.

